# Psittacosis and Picard's progress



## hannahrochelle (Feb 27, 2012)

This isn't a post asking for advice, just a general "this is where my new friend is at" kind of post 

My little buddy Picard appears to have psittacosis, which would have been contracted in the aviary I got him from. I'm about to get a second bird from the same aviary (the breeder is terminally ill and is giving away all the budgies), and the bird vet near me has given Picard a shot of antibiotics, then prescribed Psittavet for them both, as it's entirely likely that budgie number 2 will have it as well.

As they're both babies from the same aviary, the vet has suggested that quarantine is unnecessary unless I'm trying to train them seperately. It's gonna be great having a friend for Picard, but it kind of ***** that they've both started their lives with a bacterial infection  

I've also started converting Picard to crumble, and I'll start buj no. 2 on it when I get him.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I would keep them separate I mean way way way away from one another unless bird #2 will go to the vet and get the same medication. i will separate them till you are for sure of his health. Sorry the breeder is terminal but its nice he is trying to give the birds homes and giving them out for free.


----------



## hannahrochelle (Feb 27, 2012)

I already have the medication needed for both birds if bird number 2 is in the same state, so it should be okay.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

They both need treating so you may aswell keep them together. Makes the daily disinfecting much easier aswell.
Dont forget no calcium supplements during the 6 week treatment.

Its a long one but worth it when you finally get those negatives.


----------



## hannahrochelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I will have to keep them separate for a week though, cage-wise, since the vet didn't want me to start Picard on the Psittavet until next Wednesday since he's already had a shot of antibiotics. It's okay to start the new one on it as soon as I get him though. Which will be tomorrow.


----------

